# 먼지들이 모두 거치겠습니다



## 82riceballs

Hi all,

I struggle so much to understand the weather news 

Anyways from this SBS News Weather Report, I heard that:

0:49 찬 공기가 밀려오면서 이 먼지들이 모두 거치겠습니다.

I'm not sure if I heard wrong... but what does it mean by 먼지가 거치다?? What's happening to the dust in the air?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Kross

82riceballs said:


> but what does it mean by 먼지가 거치다?? What's happening to the dust in the air?


 What was said was 걷히겠습니다 that exactly sounds like what you wrote down, 거치겠습니다. In fact, each of them emerges from different roots 걷히겠습니다 comes from 걷히다 and 거치겠습니다 from 거치다. So they are totally seperate words. 걷히다 means that something dissappears. That is usually connected to weather like 먼지 (dust), 안개(fog), etc. Too tiny and small particles to be seen with naked eyes.


----------



## 82riceballs

I see- thank you!! Are there any other usages of 걷히다 in daily life that you can think of?


----------



## Rance

Besides the usage when talking about weather, it can be also used in:

1) To gather something.
모금운동이 시작하고 걷힌 돈이 수백만원에 달했다.

2) To lift up or roll up something that is drooping or unfolded.
발이 걷히다.
돋자리가 걷히다.

3) Also it can be used to mean something disappears other than weather case, but only when something negative disappears.
어둠이 걷히다. 
의심이 걷히다.
I could not find corresponding definition from Naver, so these might figurative speech(and cliche).


----------



## 82riceballs

THank you so much!!

I saw 걷다 today here:
철거: 건물(建物)ㆍ시설(施設) 따위를 걷어 치워 버림


----------



## bomida

Similar usages with 먼지가 걷히다 will be; 
커튼을 걷다 - draw back the curtains
거품을 걷다 - skim off the foam

With the verb 걷다/걷히다, we can explain things that is taken/pulled away.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Rance

걷다 is active form.
걷히다 is passive form.


----------

